# Trip to the Aquarium



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I've been to the Vancouver Aquarium twice in the past week and have decided to post some of my photos and videos up here for you all. All are taken with my phone so not the best quality around, but I can never seem to remember my video camera.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

Now here are some videos.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

very cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that vampire tank is awesome!!
id love to have that whole habitat downstairs in a basement!!!
thanks for posting!


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice vids! They've definitely got some very cool tanks there.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharin! Haven't been back there for awhile now =( i miss the aquarium!


----------

